# Christmas scene.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I like this.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wouldn't like to live next door to him.(the decorated house)

I have seen a few gaudy houses decorated with thousands of christmas lights and the rest of the street is in darkness.

I often wondered what the neighbours thought of the people who are having so much christmas conviviality that they feel the need to do this.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

This picture has been created in photoshop and is fake.

I have seen various versions of it using different words!


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

ttcharlie said:


> This picture has been created in photoshop and is fake.
> 
> I have seen various versions of it using different words!


It don't matter it made me chuckle.... :lol:


----------

